# Bow Hunting



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Hi Ladies,


I went out hunting yesterday and finally got to see a deer I have hunted almost everyday with no success. I have been hunting my stand all the days except for one. One morning I spooked some deer while trying to get to my stand.But as soon as day light hits I see nothing. One night my hubby spooked some when he came to get me out of my stand...it was to late to shoot anyways. My hubby got a nice 8pt out ouf his stand on opening day. He also had 2 bucks and a couple of does come by while he was hunting. So I decided to hunt his stand instead of mine. Yesterday I was in my hubby's stand by 4:00 pm. At 4:38pm a deer was approaching. I couldn't really tell the size of it because it was behind some thick brush. I only could see bits and pieces of it for a while. It was heading towards an open area where I could get a shot. So I got ready to shoot it. But when it was out in the open I could tell it was pretty small. I remembered some info from the DNR that the chances are good that small single "does" are button bucks. That small does usually travel together when they are that young. So I let it pass on with hopes that one day he will be a monster buck that I can shoot 

I didn't see anything the rest of the night but I was happy that I finally got to see one!!!!!!

QueenSalmon


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

Sounds like you are on a roll QS. Have patients and hang in there. You will have a successful year.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Hi Ladies and Gents,

I went out hunting tonight with my husband in his stand. At about 4:45pm 3 deer walk into shooting range. One was a button buck and the other 2 where does. The large doe was about 20 yards away and turned broad side. I pulled back and put my sights on the larger of the 2. I waited until she took a step forward and opened up a clean shot to the vitals. I hit her dead on. My husband said it was a text book shot. We looked for 4 hours and still couldn't find her. We had a good blood trail.We trailed her for a long ways into this really thick tall stuff. It was very hard to find the blood trail in that tall stuff with it being dark We decided to start at dawn where we left off. I will let you all know what happens tomorrow.


Please say a pray for me and the doe that we find her!!!


QueenSalmon


----------



## michiduck (Dec 15, 2000)

QS,
Sounds like you made a good shot...

Best Of Luck in finding your trophy!!!

We all expect to see pictures tomorrow


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Hi everyone,

We found her. I posted the story on whiitetail deer hunting. Check it out if you want to. I will try to put a pic on here of her.

QueeSalmon


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

I finally got a deer with my longbow. I'm so excited! I shot him last Sunday evening at about 5:20 pm out of a tree stand behind my house. I have a 3D deer target set up so I can practice shooting even when I'm hunting - it also doubles as a decoy. In the afternoon, I put antlers on it and then rattled and grunted from my stand. I was only there about an hour when I heard a deer coming in behind me. To my surprise, it was an 8 pt. buck! He stopped behind some brush and gave me time to get my bow into position. He walked out in front of me at about 10 yds. to check out his "rival". I saw the arrow hit him, and he took off running with it sticking through him. I waited about a half hour before climbing down from my stand. I went back to my house to get Skid (my husband), and we started to track. It turned out to be too dark, so had to wait until Monday morning to find him. He was 75 yds. from where I shot him, in the thickest brush on our land. 

I posted a picture of the buck and me on the buck pole. It's titled "Longbow Buck"

Jill


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

QueenSalmon and JAM:

WAY TO GO !!! Congratulations to both of you!! Great stories, great days afield, and great outcomes! 

Glad your persistance paid off in delicious rewards. Thanks for sharing your stories with us. 

~ m ~


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Congrads to both of you.


----------

